# Blood test results



## Twinnies (Sep 3, 2007)

We lost our baby a few weeks ago, just 4 weeks before her due date (she was 34 weeks). We are now starting to look for answers about what happened and we wont have the autopsy results for weeks yet.

I went into A&E on th advice of my gynocologist with what seemed like flu and they kept me in for four days, giving me paracetomol and antibiotics. I was on a general ward and was discharged four days later. At some time during the following 2 days our little girl died.

While in hospital they did 3 consecutive days of blood tests, but we never got to see the results until I was discharged. We were just told things were "ok" and I was improving. Could you have a quick look at the following results and tell me if you think they should have set alarm bells ringing? In the four days we were never seen by a gynocologist, only by general doctors.

First day... Protein C Reactive: 9.73mg, Blood platelets: 116
Second day... Protein C Reactive:9.36mg, Blood platelets: 87, Lactate Deshridrogenase 558 , Transaminases 161 
Third day... Protein C Reactive 3.21mg, Blood platelets 135, Lactate Deshidrogenase 555, Transaminases 142, Gamma Glutamil Transferase 45

These are the results that are marked as over (or way over) the normal limits. Given these results, should I have been seen by a gynocologist and had specific, pregnancy-related tests done? My blood pressure and temperature came down to normal ranges during my time in hospital. All through the penultimate day of my stay I complained repeatedly to the nurses that I was feeling less movement from the baby and was told to "not fuss". After being ignored all day I finally *demanded *some sort of evaluation and was given a monitoring test and told everything was ok. I was also told it is "normal for baby to move less towards the end of pregnancy". I would add that I am 46yr old and my pregnancy was considered high risk.

I would love to have your opinion.

Twinnies


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Twinnies
So sorry for your loss. 

Regarding the blood tests these are not tests that we perform so unfortunately I cannot comment on the values. You would need to discuss these witha medical doctor. 

What I would normally expect to happen is that while you were in hospital they would have had the obstetrician to review you while an inpatient.  

I would not expect your movements to slow down at 34 weeks and if they did you should have still had at least 10 movements per day. 

Were you an inpatient in this country? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes the C reactive protein is different to the protein we test for in your urine. 

As I understand it the c reactive protein is an indicator for infection. So the fact that yours was falling is reassuring. 

I do know that your platlets are lower than they should be they should be above 150 I think

Some of the difference in care may be down to the fact that you are in Spain. 

I have not practised outside the uk so I'm basing my advice on what generally would happen in the uk. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Twinnies (Sep 3, 2007)

OK.  Thanks very much Kaz x


----------

